# Power Pro line help



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's the short story: Bought a spool of 20lb Power Pro, filled my reel and went fishing. The Power Pro would 'stick' in the spool when I set the hook (maybe too hard). The next cast would mess up at that 'stuck' point. I took it all off and gave it to a friend. I was told by a guide to get 50 lb Power Pro, the thicker line wouldn't give me that problem. Same results, line sticking in the spool. I guess the line on the spool is too loose, but don't know how to fix that when I'm wading. 
I gave that line to my friend. He sure likes it! 
Am I doing something wrong? Maybe I should stick to mono? Don't have that problem with mono.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I had the same problem when I first started fishing PP. I am not sure what changed but I hardly ever have that happen any more, experience maybe???

One thing to remember is... even though the line says 20# test, fish it like the size. Example: I fish with the 12 dia. / 50# test PP and fish the line like 12# test. If I need the extra drag I crank it down once the fish is hooked.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you filling the spool of your reel manually? Or do you take it to a shop to have it filled? How tight is the line on the spool?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

tie or leave about 15 yards of mono on your spool then tie the braid to the mono....it should not slip at all

i left 12 lb mono on my curado 200E7 and tied 30 lb power pro to it with a double uni knot ( http://www.netknots.com/html/double_uni_knot.html ) i like this site the best when learning a new knot

also keep tension on the braid while filling....

i use a palomar knot (http://www.netknots.com/html/palomar_knot.html) when tying on terminal tackle (swivels, hooks, etc)

braid is great stuff but funny about holding knots we all grew up tying with mono

i have horsed in 40+ inch bull reds with this set up and have had zero slippage...

30lb on baitcasters and 20lb on light spinning reels

use it it will work great!!!!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm filling the spool myself. I put it on as tight as I can, but when I'm fishing soft plastics w/ 1/4 - 1/8 oz leadheads, I can only reel in and the line is as tight as it reels in. The thicker line makes sense but I still have the problem of the line sticking after I fight a fish. At the point that I start fighting the fish is where the line seems to 'stick' when I cast the next cast.
I'm useing a Chronarch 100SF, in case that may help? I have almost a full spool of the Power Pro 50 and would like to use it. 
Maybe reelthreat is right that I just need experience BUT I was hoping to get some pointers that would help in the mean time.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

also power pro with get easier to work with the more you cast it and use it

30lb should be fine on a bait caster


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is a coating on the line which can cause the "sticking" you experience. You have probably seen this when you spooled the line. You will see the green stuff all over. That is the excess coating coming off. 

Fish it for a little while longer and it will get softer and softer. It's sort of like breaking in a pair of good boots.


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

X2 what Bantam said.
It will take a while to get the new line loosened up. Just try to keep it tight on the reel.
I fought with braid (PP and Sufix) for a year before it all cane together for me. Now I won't go back.
Be patient and keep pluggin'.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1 nailed it. As the coating wears off it becomes less slick, and the line won't "slip" into the rest of the line on the spool nearly as much. I fish 30 lb. and I really like it. As you go heavier, you will experience a little less casting distance.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think if you soak the new spool of braid overnight before loading onto your reel it might pack tighter. I use one of the little Berkley spooling stations and get it as tight as possible and it works okay. I just don't especially like braid except on sinnig equipment.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Use a drag setting of ~3 lbs to fix the problem. If you have a heavy drag setting you will have problems with braid.

Charles


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

fishsmart said:


> Use a drag setting of ~3 lbs to fix the problem. If you have a heavy drag setting you will have problems with braid.
> 
> Charles


Bingo! A MUCH lighter drag will pretty much eleminate the problem you are having. Tighten the drag as needed after you set hook.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

wow 50 pound power pro on a trout set up?!? What happens if you get stuck and have to break it off? do you just cut the line? If you are new to using braided line I personally would stick with 20 pound or lighter. You can break your rod or reel with that heavy of a line. I use 30 pound power pro on my stella 8000 to catch tarpon and sharks. I think it is overkill for trout and reds. I personally like 15 pound powerpro but not everybody sells it.Marburgers sells it but academy does not


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Good advise from all. I am going to try soaking a 20 # on my next spool. 

I have found 30 works perfect. 20 has had break offs. I would like to try 15 as well.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> wow 50 pound power pro on a trout set up?!? What happens if you get stuck and have to break it off? do you just cut the line? If you are new to using braided line I personally would stick with 20 pound or lighter. You can break your rod or reel with that heavy of a line. I use 30 pound power pro on my stella 8000 to catch tarpon and sharks. I think it is overkill for trout and reds. I personally like 15 pound powerpro but not everybody sells it.Marburgers sells it but academy does not


I do not cut it... I straighten the hooks :rotfl:

As said above, I fish it like it is 12# test and if I need the extra drag pressure I crank it down and don't worry about it breaking. I fish with my trout rig everywhere, even offshore. I have caught fish 100#s + on my Falcon Original 6'6" (8-17) and a low-pro reel (can't mention the name on the Shimano board but it has 24#s of drag pressure) rigged with 50# PP.

The funny thing is I rig my larger reels with 30# PP.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

It seems to me,your line is slipping on the spool. Leave some mono on the spool and tie to it. Easier way I have found is put a picece of masking tape on the spool and then put the PowerPro on. It won't slip and bite into itself. I use a piece of double sided tape sometimes and that works great.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I have noticed that the hi vis yellow doesn't seem to have the coating. I never have a problem with it sticking. I use 50 lb on everything but my 50 Wides, blue water spinning reel, and ultra light spinning reel. That includes my inshore trout, flounder and redfish gear. The ultra light has 20 lb, the big spinning reel has 80 lb and the 50W's have 100 on them. I always use a mono or fluoro top shot or shock leader on everything.

Like several folks have mentioned, the secret is a looser drag setting. Then tighten as needed. I also carry a wooden dowel rod to pull hung lures out. I wrap the rod several times with the line, then use it like a handle to pull the hung up lures. The hook/hooks bend and the lure comes free. That way the line is not digging into itself on the reel.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

*Needs to be as tight as possible*

The line needs to be packon onto the reel as tight as possible. I do this by running the line thru a phone book and having my son stand on the phone book... I crank down until I have a bow in the rod and reel it onto the spool as tight as possible. Once you do this it will eliminate the problems of it digging in on a cast. A quick fix if you are out on the water is to cut the lure off let out 75% of you line while the boat is idling in gear at like 2 mph crank the line back on the reel with the rod tip pointed at the water the water will create enough resistance to get it on tight enough to get u thru the day.

Hope this helps!


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

I just bought an Avet @ Bass Pr0 . and got braided 50# put on it . then 30# mono 
was spliced into it . Shouldn't it be the other way around ? Mono first , then the
braded ? Don't bash me too hard .... New to this type of line .... Help?


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

fishtherapy said:


> I just bought an Avet @ Bass Pr0 . and got braided 50# put on it . then 30# mono
> was spliced into it . Shouldn't it be the other way around ? Mono first , then the
> braded ? Don't bash me too hard .... New to this type of line .... Help?


Well its could go either way, you have a setup like mine.
I use a flouro leader to avoid cut offs from oyster beds and such


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

fishtherapy said:


> I just bought an Avet @ Bass Pr0 . and got braided 50# put on it . then 30# mono
> was spliced into it . Shouldn't it be the other way around ? Mono first , then the
> braded ? Don't bash me too hard .... New to this type of line .... Help?


BPS should of put a little mono on first (to keep the braid from slipping on the spool), then the braid and then the mono/fluoro leader.

As long as the braid doesn't slip, you should be ok.

If you get a feeling of the line slipping on the spool, you may need to re-spool.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Several of yall have said to load the braid onto the real as tight as you can get it, one even mentioned having his son stand on the line.

What do you do after your first cast? It is only going to pack back onto the reel as tight as you allow when reeling in your cast.

BTW, I tried braid a couple of times about 5yrs ago and had these same problems both times. I went back to 12lb Big Game with a 20lb shock leader and no more problems.


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

I had the same problem with mine last year when I swithced to #30 pp. I finally gave up on it and switched back to mono.I guess I gave up on it to soon. fished with a guide down in Mata last yr that swears on it that you can fill every bite. he caught most of the fish also....Half bread guide service....maybe hes right ?


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey JJ . I HERE YOU ON THE 12# BIG GAME....HAVE USED IT FOR YRS WITH NO PROB..TRILENE OR BERKLEY...BEST STUFF EVER....


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I have used P.P. for 3 to 4 years now. When I started with it, I used 20#. I found that with that small a diameter line I was getting line dig at hookset. Still had issues after the coating wore off. So, friend of mine says "the 30# and larger will not do it" So I put 30# on and no more issue's. When spooling you can either use a mono backing or, I simply place a small piece of electrical tape around my spool and tie direct. 

If your not real familiar with P.P. after spooling with new line, it can be a little tricky for several hours until it loosen's up a bit. I usually adjust my drag a bit to compensate. When the coating starts to wear off it gets better and better. With the right Rod & Reel set up...I cant see how anyone can say how much they like or think mono is better...Its a night and day difference. Curious to see how much less a Mono user catches versus a Braid user...?


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

One other trick, particularly with spinning gear--Occaisionally repack the reel by tieing on a bank sinker and letting it out behind the moving boat. You can adjust the tension with the boat speed and get the line back on the reel packed perfectly. I do this at the lake from time to time to was the salt out of the line as well.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Hold the fancy power-pro box between your knees and squeeze the **** out of it while spooling line on, also helps to spool about 1/4 spool of 12lb mono on your reel first then attach your PP to it with an inline knot, by the way, DITTO on the 30lb, cast just as far as the 20 and almost eliminates the backlash and rod wrap issues, stay with it, after you get the hang of it you will never fish mono again, I even spooled all my offshore stuff with it, the stuff is awesome....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I will offer one other solution and my 2 cents, and IT does work for ME, I have used every braid out there except Gorilla Braid and Windtamer, I am currently using Suffix braid with MONO leaders when applicable. I still carry several rods with 12 lb mono that I use frequently.(everything has its own application) 

I recently switched one setup from Suffix to Spider Wire braid(ultracast,ultimate braid) and my stickydoos, have decreased dramatically. This recommendation came from a guide friend of mine and so far it is spot on. I still like PP , but Suffix IMO is better all around. The Spider Wire ULTIMATE braid has been phenomenal YET far.. My 2 cents.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

reelthreat said:


> One thing to remember is... even though the line says 20# test, fish it like the size. Example: I fish with the 12 dia. / 50# test PP and fish the line like 12# test. If I need the extra drag I crank it down once the fish is hooked.


I agree...


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

BUY SUFFIX AND BE DONE WITH IT. power pro has nothing on suffix end of story no if and or buts about it. and any one who says other wise hasnt used suffix and if they have they donot know what the helll they are doing.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ethan said:


> BUY SUFFIX AND BE DONE WITH IT. power pro has nothing on suffix end of story no if and or buts about it. and any one who says other wise hasnt used suffix and if they have they donot know what the helll they are doing.


 Judging by his age and previous post I'd say he's still going through a little puberty still..Either that or he hasnt gotten any in a bit..


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

I've fished power pro and switched to invisibraid 20# didnt have any problems--Just started using Samuari braid 30# and it dosent "grind" thru the guides like the other braids--give it a try its expensive but its great


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree that 30lb is just right for an inshore baitcaster. Interesting the idea of packing it on really tight. I've always put it on fairly loose to avoid "digging" and have never had any problems. 

I basically just pinch the line between my thumb and forefinger when I'm loading it.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Dipsay said:


> Judging by his age and previous post I'd say he's still going through a little puberty still..Either that or he hasnt gotten any in a bit..


Since he occupies his time posting on a fishing board with a bunch of old coots it may be a long time before he gets any.

I remember when I was 21 and knew everything.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> Judging by his age and previous post I'd say he's still going through a little puberty still..Either that or he hasnt gotten any in a bit..


I think he probably read how to spool PP and got angry because he never spooled it right and lost money throwing it away + he hasnt had any in awhile, lol....


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

i can't speak on the suffix, as i have never fished it, and i am new to power pro... I have one reel spooled with 30 # green PP and have been killing the hybrids on lake belton with it, another that i just had spooled with 50 # phantom red PP, looking forward to taking both reels to the coast this weekend and see how it does... 

I have used spiderwire, but lost some knots with the ultimate, and had some breaks with the "EZ braid" from spiderwire. So far PP is waaaaaaayyy better, just my .02


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

ethan said:


> power pro has nothing on suffix end of story no if and or buts about it. and any one who says other wise hasnt used suffix and if they have they donot know what the helll they are doing.


Well that answers my life long question of which line, 42 yo with 30 in the salt and I cannot even spool my own reel.

I guess I am just a dumbass. So I will just stick with the mono as it is idiot proof.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

FYI - when you reduce the drag setting to 3-4 lbs, which is more than enough for a large trout, you will not have the line dig-in problem.

Also when you use a heavier (locked down) drag setting you will void most rod guarantees. The heavier line already voids some rod maker guarantees.

Charles


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

ethan said:


> BUY SUFFIX AND BE DONE WITH IT. power pro has nothing on suffix end of story no if and or buts about it. and any one who says other wise hasnt used suffix and if they have they donot know what the helll they are doing.


If we still had "reddies" this guy would probably be lit up...


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Suffix*

I would have to agree with the boy. After using PP. Gorilla braid, Fire Line, and Suffix, out of those four Suffix is tops. I now use Strike Wire braid which is made by Strike Pro and have had real good luck with it. It is as close to Suffix as you can get. Everything I have is spooled with braid and I will never go back to mono. I use no mono backing and only use a shock leader with soft plastics or fishing the rocks. All 30# test except when fishing the rocks I will use 65# test on the tournament reels. Gater


----------



## james adams (Dec 2, 2009)

*Braided Line Sticking*

Buy a can of REEL MAGIC and coat the line now and then as you spool it on the reel. WD-40 will also work OK.


----------

